# 
,    ,      ,     ,     ?      ?

----------


## FM

.
 6%.

----------


## MNB

6%
 ,

----------


## sudmarvik

,   
   ,    
     ,     6%
    , 15 %    .


         ,     .

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FM

*efreytor*,   ....  :Wink:

----------


## sudmarvik

:Redface:

----------


## MNB

?          !

----------

